# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Në dashuri ka edhe dhembje..!

## I-amëshuar

Dashuria dhe dhimbja e saj!


Dua të prek zemrat e të plagosurve nga dashuria.Kjo "sëmundje" e pashërueshme.

Për momentin nuk do citoj asgjë por ju mirëpres që të "ngushëllohemi" së bashku nga kjo ndjenjë e  zjarrtë që s´shuhet deri në vdekje.............

----------


## TiLoNcE

cer tka bo vaki mer lal??
ok nje thenie per dashurin

*nji bie mijra ngrihen *   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

"Te dashurosh do te thote te vuash! Neqofte se nuk do te vuash, nuk duhet te duash. Por atehere vuan sepse s'je i dashuruar, pra te duash do te thote te vuash, te mos duash perseri vuan dhe vuajtja eshte shume e keqe. Qe te jesh i lumtur duhet te dashurosh, pra te jesh i lumtur do te thote te vuash dhe kur vuajme jemi te palumtur, prandaj qe te jesh i lumtur duhet te dashurosh... Prandaj vuan, sepse dashuron... Dashuron dhe vuan..."
 Sembundje e gjalle eshte o I-amëshuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## I-amëshuar

Mund të ngushëllohemi ndoshta edhe duke hapë honin e pashterrshëm te shpirtit dhe nga eksperienca shpirtërore të nxjerrim jashtë një dashuri të humbur dhe që s´është shuar akoma.
Kurajo dua fjalët e zemrës së lënduar që s´pushon se dashuruari.
Ju ofroj "dritaren" e sekreteve që së bashku ta ajrisim dhe të ngushëllohemi, te japim kurajo dhe të ripërtërijmë energjitë.

----------


## Xemlo

> cer tka bo vaki mer lal??
> ok nje thenie per dashurin
> 
> *nji bie mijra ngrihen *



Te thote vllai ty nje shprehje tjeter?

Ka ihere te pare per te gjithe...

Prit kur te bish ti e te shofesh sa do te dhembi

----------


## Xemlo

> "Te dashurosh do te thote te vuash! Neqofte se nuk do te vuash, nuk duhet te duash. Por atehere vuan sepse s'je i dashuruar, pra te duash do te thote te vuash, te mos duash perseri vuan dhe vuajtja eshte shume e keqe. Qe te jesh i lumtur duhet te dashurosh, pra te jesh i lumtur do te thote te vuash dhe kur vuajme jemi te palumtur, prandaj qe te jesh i lumtur duhet te dashurosh... Prandaj vuan, sepse dashuron... Dashuron dhe vuan..."
>  Sembundje e gjalle eshte o I-amëshuar


Prit ta bej pak lidhjen tende une

Dashuri--->Vuajtje
Jo Vuajtje--->Jo Dashuri
Vuajtje---->Jo Dashuri (kte piken ketu spo e kap une, sdo te thote qe njerezit te vuajne sepse sjane ne gjendje te dashurojne)
Dashuri--->Vuajtje (si pika e pare)
Jo Dashuri--->Vuajtje (si pika e trete qe bie ne kundershtim me piken e pare)
Vuajtja---->Shume e keqe

Dashuri--->Lumturi
Lumturi--->Vuajtje
Vuajtje--->Jo Lumturi
Dashuri--->Lumturi (si me lart)
Lumturi--->Dashuri
Vuajtje--->Dashuri
Dashuri--->Vuajtje

Po tamam semundje....Do e quaj semundja e corapit per ty.... :buzeqeshje:  Mos mi mer per keq se bej shaka...Dhe mos e kompliko trurin kaq shume se te ben dem...nuk eshte ne gjendje te perballoje nje sforcim kaq te madh

----------


## Dito

Jetoj c`do cast qe me jepet. Leshoj gjithcka qe smund ta kem.

Kjo duhet te vleje per shpirtrat e plagosur.

Dito.

----------


## bunny

Ilaci i kesaj 'semundeje' eshte *koha* , ky eshte i vetmi ilac qe mund te bej sherim te plote.Por qe te japi efekt te plote duhet te jesh 'i/e duruar'.Si cdo gje ne jete edhe dashuria ka vuajtjet e saja,por shpresoj qe ato te na bejne njerez/karakterin me te forte,kshq kur ngrihemi perseri jemi me te forte si njerez (nga ana shpirterore/zemra/ndenjash) :shkelje syri: 
Ju uroj sa me pak vuatje  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ElMajico

> Te thote vllai ty nje shprehje tjeter?
> 
> Ka ihere te pare per te gjithe...
> 
> Prit kur te bish ti e te shofesh sa do te dhembi



Shprehje te cilen do ta perdorja dhe une....Xemlo as pika as presje sdo ti levizja... :perqeshje:

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

> Prit ta bej pak lidhjen tende une
> 
> Dashuri--->Vuajtje
> Jo Vuajtje--->Jo Dashuri
> Vuajtje---->Jo Dashuri (kte piken ketu spo e kap une, sdo te thote qe njerezit te vuajne sepse sjane ne gjendje te dashurojne)
> Dashuri--->Vuajtje (si pika e pare)
> Jo Dashuri--->Vuajtje (si pika e trete qe bie ne kundershtim me piken e pare)
> Vuajtja---->Shume e keqe
> 
> ...


  :pa dhembe:  
Te them te drejten une prandaj e vura ne thonjeza pasi ma derguan njehere ne nje kartoline para disa kohesh... me beri pershtypje dhe vertete ta komplikon trurin... Po te pakten njeri e paska marr mundimin ta lexoj...
(fjalen semundje nuk e paskam shkruar tamam... u lodha me ato qe shkruajta me siper me duket...)
"Dashuria dashuria... cmi mori mend e mia" thone njerezit   :kryqezohen:

----------


## I-amëshuar

Hë mo s´ka rënë asnjeri ndonjëhere në dashuri mo?

S´ka ndonjëri ndonjë eksperiencë dashurie që ka përfunduar me dhimbje?

Hë kurajo zbrazëni trastën e shpirtit të lënduar

----------


## FLORIRI

> Dashuria dhe dhimbja e saj!
> 
> 
> Dua të prek zemrat e të plagosurve nga dashuria.Kjo "sëmundje" e pashërueshme.
> 
> Për momentin nuk do citoj asgjë por ju mirëpres që të "ngushëllohemi" së bashku nga kjo ndjenjë e  zjarrtë që s´shuhet deri në vdekje.............


Nje kshill nga une.......

1-Merre lehte,e mo fluturo me presh.Ha buke me zor se kshu e ka dashnia.......

Dashnia ktu e dashnia atje,cfare jeni ba kshu ju.......

Shihni shnetin,paret,jeten e mo mjaullisni ma ktu n'forum se late kokrren e namit.Nuk asht ofendim nuk e them vetem per ty.Per te gjithe qaramanet e virtualitetit ashtu edhe per gangot

Boll se late nam..........

Nese ke te dashur ta gezosh,nese je i dashuruar te jesh i lumtur etj etj etj...
shkurt muhabeti gjana qe nuk i interesojne kurrkujt.

Shkruani ne menyre te pergjithshme se asht ma mire se perfitojme edhe ne qe nuk kemi ra n'dashni ndonjehere  :uahaha:  

O I Amshuar mos e merr si ofendim nuk te drejtohet vetem ty.

----------


## I-amëshuar

O Flori unë se marrë për ofendim por më duket pa vendë këshilla jote: 
Në rradhë të parë s`ta kërkoj njeri(Këshillën)
Në rradhë të dytë n.q.s s´ke rënë në dashuri, ti se di domosdoshmërinë e të folurit e atij apo asaj që kanë humb një dashuri.
Dhe e treta mund të tregohesh indiferent ndaj kësaj teme. Asnjëri nuk të shtyu të marrësh pjesë.
Pastaj miqësisht ta them që uroj të biesh në dashuri sepse dashuria është hyjnore.
Është gjëja më bukur që të shndërron në njeriun më të lumtur në botë.
Të duket se bota është krijuar vetëm për ty.
Prandaj kur kjo dashuri prishet dhe humbet është tragjedi shpirtërore që krijon një dhimbje të papërshkruar nga fjalët.
Faleminderit

----------


## BlEdIi

> *nji bie mijra ngrihen *


_me fal qe po te citoi_

Me pelqen kjo thenie,dhe pse dikush me posht ka then: "prit kur ta ndjesh,pastaj fol".
Nuk e kuptoi se pse duhet te ngushelloheni/mi,askush nuk eshte ndar nga jeta (dhe pse eshte ne thonjeza,prap tingellon keq) dhe duke u ngushelluar ketu vetem i gudulis ata/ato qe te kan krijuar dhimbje..dhe qeshin!
Ose thjesht do ti besh qe t'ju vij keq dhe te vijn te te thon "me fal" per dhimbjen qe te shkaktova.
Dhe do mundohen te te mbushin mendjen se nuk meritojn nje njeri si ju...se ju jeni shum me te mire se sa ai/ajo kerkon nga jeta...apo e kunderta e kesaj.
Njerez ne kete jet gjen gjithcka (pervec nenes dhe babes) dhe eshte e vetmja dashuri qe askush tjeter nuk do e zevendesonte.

Ky "ngushellimi" ketu eshte dicka qe nuk ja vlen barra qiran,dhe ta dini se nje dit gjerat do barazohen po ndoshta nuk do arrini ta shikoni ate qe ju beri te vuaj se sa do te vuaj vet. Dhe ather kur te vuaj do e kuptoi se c'far ju keni ndjer sot.
Pra bota eshte e rrumbullaket "fatkejsisht".
Shijoheni jeten me aq sa ajo ju sjell,dhe sikur te jet dhimbje mundohuni ta shijoni.Dhe nese ai/ajo person ju ka dashur vertet dhe ju e doni po ashtu do vij nje dit kur t'jua thoj,po ather do jet e veshtir te besosh...keshtu o njerez qe ajo gote qe u thye sot nuk ngjitet me,po vec zevendesohet me nje si ajo,me te mir apo me te keqe...kjo varet nga fati jot.

peace!

----------


## I-amëshuar

> _me fal qe po te citoi_
> 
> Me pelqen kjo thenie,dhe pse dikush me posht ka then: "prit kur ta ndjesh,pastaj fol".
> Nuk e kuptoi se pse duhet te ngushelloheni/mi,askush nuk eshte ndar nga jeta (dhe pse eshte ne thonjeza,prap tingellon keq) dhe duke u ngushelluar ketu vetem i gudulis ata/ato qe te kan krijuar dhimbje..dhe qeshin!
> Ose thjesht do ti besh qe t'ju vij keq dhe te vijn te te thon "me fal" per dhimbjen qe te shkaktova.
> Dhe do mundohen te te mbushin mendjen se nuk meritojn nje njeri si ju...se ju jeni shum me te mire se sa ai/ajo kerkon nga jeta...apo e kunderta e kesaj.
> Njerez ne kete jet gjen gjithcka (pervec nenes dhe babes) dhe eshte e vetmja dashuri qe askush tjeter nuk do e zevendesonte.
> 
> Ky "ngushellimi" ketu eshte dicka qe nuk ja vlen barra qiran,dhe ta dini se nje dit gjerat do barazohen po ndoshta nuk do arrini ta shikoni ate qe ju beri te vuaj se sa do te vuaj vet. Dhe ather kur te vuaj do e kuptoi se c'far ju keni ndjer sot.
> ...



Të ngushëllohesh nuk do të thotë të kërkosh falje dhe të kthehesh mbrapa JO.
Të ngushëllohesh e kam vënë në thonjëza sepse nuk është një ngushëllim i mirëfilltë ajo për të cilën kam hapur temën por të lehtësohemi sadopak duke e bashkëbiseduar dhe nxjerrë jashtë atë dhimbje.
Sepse bashkëbisedimi apo edhe tregimi i ngjarjes zbut jashtë mase dhëmbjen që ndjen nga një dashuri e humbur.
Jeni të lirë të vendosni vetë mbi domosdoshmërinë e kësaj asnjeri nuk ju shtyn ta bëni këtë n.q.s se ndjeni të nevojshme.
Por unë miqësishtë mendova me anën e temës të ndihmojmë sadopak njëri-tjetrin të lehtësohemi nga drama të tilla. Duke ditur që njerëzit në shekuj kanë dhënë jetën për tragjedi dashurie.
Pra dhe humbja e dashurisë ka bërë që shumë të vetëvrahen.
Ja kto ishin pak a shumë arësye të cilat më shtyen që të hapë këtë temë.
E përsërisë që pjesëmarrja është e lirë.
JU FALEMINDERIT

----------


## I-amëshuar

Ok e kuptova që askush nuk e merr guximin që të hapë sekretet por meqë unë e hapa këtë temë do ju tregoj një sekret të vogël mbi dashurinë time time te vetme (pasi akoma nuk ka rënë në një të dytë)

DASHURIA  :xhemla:  
[I]6 vjetë të shkuara që thoni ju provova gjënë hyjnore të papërsëritshmen të pa zevëndesueshmen dhe të përjetshmen aq të abuzuaren dhe origjinalen DASHURI.

Isha shumë i ri dhe pa eksperiencë në këtë fushë por nuk ishte femra e parë e jetës sime pasi në moshë shumë të vogël kam provuar tundimin djallëzor të seksit.

Historia filloj me një bast që vura me shokun tim për fitimin e zemres së një vajze e cila kishte hedhë poshtë dhe shpërfillë shumë djem pasi ishte shumë seksi(por jo e bukur apo e ëmbël,pasi mua më pëlqejnë simpatiket e ëmbla) në lëvizjet e saj prej lolite dhe që mua s´më kishte tërhequr si femër por meqë kisha vënë një bast për fitimin e zemrës së kësaj vajze(e gabuar kjo mënyrë dhe e shpifur por shumë intrigante).
Brenda një jave arrijë të fitoj zemrën e saj dhe ta bëj të dashurën time por nuk më pëlqente dhe nganjëherë më vinte si shpifje nga vetvehtja por kjo vajzë sillej shumë mirë dhe ajo ra në dashuri me mua që në shikim por për mua në fillim ishte vetëm një bast dhe që me kalim e kohës u kthye në një dashuri të vërtetë.
Pa e kuptuar që po bija në dashuri pasi s´dija c´do të thotë te dashurohesh dhe sa më shumë mendoja që ishte vetëm një lojë aq më shumë u dashuroja.
Dhe në momentin kur e ndieva këtë ndjenjë hyjnore po shija se si zbulova Edin që fshihej brenda mejet një person më i guximshëm, bota më dukej e imja dhe cdo gjë më dukej e mundur.
Por brenda meje kishte filluar një luftë e cila ishte ndërmjet trurit dhe shprtit që ishte i dashuruar dhe s´donte tia dinte, por truri arësyetonte me llogjikën që një dashuri e filluar nga një bast nuk do ketë të ardhme.
Erdhi një ditë dhe po kuptoja që dashuria ime ishte ideale dh epa kufij por vajza nuk ishte ajo që bënte për mua dhe dashuria që ajo ndiente për mua nuk ishte ajo që imagjinoja unë dhe mbas shumë përpjekesh shpëtimi të kësaj dashurie ajo ishte destinuar që të mbaronte pasi ishte vetëm një imagjinatë idealistike e shpirtit tim por që si fillim kishte nisur nga provokimi i vajzës.

DHIMBJA
Për 1muaj s´flija, abuzoja me alkolin nuk kthehesha në shtëpi pasi më kujtonte atë. Dashuria u shndërrua në urrejtje dhe me të urreja të gjithë femrat mbi tokë.
S´arrija të ndahesha nga mendimi që unë kam dashuruar një iluzion që në realitet se meritonte.
Fillova ta përcmoj jetën dhe të shoh vetëm të zezën humba disa kile fiziksht u shndërrova në një kufomë ¨të vdekur që merrte frymë.
"Si mora mjekimin e parë"
Ajo kishte një kolege gati shoqe që kishte pothuajse të njejtin iluzion si të timin.
Pra që shoqja e saj ishte në të njejtën pozicion si të timin pasi dhe ajo sapo ishte ndarë me të dashurin e saj dhe për të njëjtin motiv që u ndava unë.
Kështu ajo dhe unë filluam të frekuentoheshim për publikun si të dashur dhe për njëri-tjetrin vetëm shokë të sinqertë të një ideali pa kërkuar më shumë por vetëm përkushtim për të dalë nga ky varrë i hapur nga dashuria jonë imagjinare.
Dhe ja arritëm së bashku dhe si përfundim ajo u bashkua përsëri me të dashurin e saj dhe unë ndërrova shtet duke vazhduar jetën time aq të adhuruar dhe optimiste.[I]
PLOTËSISHT I SHËRUAR

----------


## shilera

[QUOTE=Odeon_relax]Jetoj c`do cast qe me jepet. Leshoj gjithcka qe smund ta kem.

Kjo duhet te vleje per shpirtrat e plagosur.

Duhet te me kishe lexu ne mendje kur e ke shkru ket pergjigje se ndryshe nuk bohet 
Respekte ShIlErA  :djall me brire:

----------


## Nice_Boy

TE JESH NE LIDHJE DASHURE DO TE THOT TE VENDOSESH VETEN NE DUAR TE HUAJA. SHUM NJERZ EDHE PSE MENDOJN SE JAN NE LIDHJE DASHURIE NUK E BEJN KETE..!

Eshte nje tejet ngazellyese qe ''veten'' t'ia falni personit qe e dashuroni t'ia lini trupin tuaj me plot besim ne mbikeqyrje partnerit dhe te frskoni lidhjen me besim dhe knaqesi te r.

Ndjenja kryesore qe fle ne thelbin e te lidhurit me dike dhe qe e ben at njenje terheqese nuk eshte Frika.

Pyetja eshte - 2-*C'eshte besimi i ndersjellë?*

Tjetera - 1-*Si Lind Frika?*


1-E vertea eshte se nese lidhesh me dike ne vete ajo lidhje kyq edhe keto gjera dhe kjo vlen per disa njerz. Por nuk eshte e thene qe patjeter te ndodh ashtu. Shum njerz nuk mund te kluptojn se gjeja me e rendesishme dhe ajo qe e ben me vler lidhjen eshte besimi i plot I nderjelle. Nese nuk ka besim te nderjsellt do te mundoj edhe knaqesia ne plotkuptim te fjales..

2-Shum njerz edhe pse mendojn se jan ne lidhje dashurie nuk e bejn kete. Ne vend te besimit absolut , ata kulitivojne frik dhe kete e quajne maturi apo vigjilence. U lejojne dyshimeve qe ne koken e tyre ta shtremberojne Fotografin reale dhe te imponojn frike, pasiguri , xhelozi  Per kete dhe pervoja e tyre Te lidhesh me dike do te thot te pranosh dhimbje..!
Un mendoj se te lidhesh me dike ta perjetosh dashurin ne plotenine e saj eshte shprehje per besim absolut ndaj partnerit. Vetem ateher mund te kultivosh ne zemeren tende dashurin.

Gjith te mirat..

----------


## Dito

Jeto gjilanso dhe leri demagogjite e dashurise, se sja gjejme fundin as ti as une :buzeqeshje:  Bekuar qofshin te dashuruarit.

Dito.

----------


## helene

Gjiloooooooooooooo mos mendo kaq shume, se do harrosh ça duhet te besh ore:P

----------

